# White House Move to Collect 'Fishy' Info May Be Illegal, Critics Say



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*White House Move to Collect 'Fishy' Info May Be Illegal, Critics Say*

FOXNews - ‎9 hours ago‎
The White House has been under fire since posting a blog on Tuesday that asks supporters to e-mail any "fishy" information seen on the Web or received electronically.
Cornyn sends his own "fishy" list to the White House Dallas Morning News

Me Tauzin, You Jerk Boston Channel.com


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

CJIS said:


> *White House Move to Collect 'Fishy' Info May Be Illegal, Critics Say*
> 
> FOXNews - ‎9 hours ago‎
> The White House has been under fire since posting a blog on Tuesday that asks supporters to e-mail any "fishy" information seen on the Web or received electronically.
> ...


Ok, now can you even imagine if the Bush Whitehouse even suggested something like this?

This reminds me of the old Soviet KVD motto: "_You find us a man, and we will find the crime."_

George Orwell must be smilling in his grave, not that what he predicted in his classic book "1984" is comming to pass, but that so many people will remember where they saw it first.

I wonder where they are gonna get all the enforcers to _"act"_ against the ennemies of the state.

The scariest words I fear is "_in the name of public safety"._


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Just remember folks, freedom is slavery, ignorance is strength and war is peace. Double plus ungood indeedy.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Its been illegal for .gov sites to send cookies for years but Odrama 's admin is doing just that as well.....SCARRY stuff


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Just remember folks, freedom is slavery, ignorance is strength and war is peace. Double plus ungood indeedy.


Newspeak is now the only accepted language. Happiness is mandatory.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

BB-59 said:


> Ok, now can you even imagine if the Bush Whitehouse even suggested something like this?


Yup, because the fury of the ACLU is just as potent as it would have been had this been a Bush program:



> The ACLU said in a statement to FOXNews.com that the White House blog is a "bad idea that could send a troublesome message."
> 
> But the organization added, "While it is unclear at this point what the government is doing with the information it is collecting, critics of the administration's health care proposal should not fear that their names will end up in some government database that could be used to chill their right to free speech."


Who are they to tell me I shouldn't fear where my name and personal infromation goes? Do they work for the administration???

Wait...my bad.



NewEngland2007 said:


> Just remember folks, freedom is slavery, ignorance is strength and war is peace. Double plus ungood indeedy.





Killjoy said:


> Newspeak is now the only accepted language. Happiness is mandatory.


I was amazed when I read the appendix to 1984 how much of a genius Orwell was to come up with such a concept of speech (though I do think he was influenced by Rand's "Anthem" which contains a lot of similarities).

http://www.orwell.ru/library/novels/1984/english/en_app

It's already beginning to seep into every level of government. Remember wen DSS changed their name to the "Department of Children And Families"? Reminds me of the Ministry of Truth...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Why did the movie Demolition Man just pop into my head:

*Edgar Friendly*: You see, according to Cocteau's plan I'm the enemy, 'cause I like to think; I like to read. I'm into freedom of speech and freedom of choice. I'm the kind of guy likes to sit in a greasy spoon and wonder - "Gee, should I have the T-bone steak or the jumbo rack of barbecued ribs with the side order of gravy fries?" I WANT high cholesterol. I wanna eat bacon and butter and BUCKETS of cheese, okay? I want to smoke a Cuban cigar the size of Cincinnati in the non-smoking section. I want to run through the streets naked with green Jell-o all over my body reading Playboy magazine. Why? Because I suddenly might feel the need to, okay, pal? I've SEEN the future. Do you know what it is? It's a 47-year-old virgin sitting around in his beige pajamas, drinking a banana-broccoli shake, singing "I'm an Oscar Meyer Wiener".


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

:flipoffISARMENT will have to be over my dead body. :BE:


----------

